# Help needed to undervolt and find the best settings for my CPU



## muujigmn (Aug 17, 2021)

My laptop has i5-6200U skylake CPU and I need help with undervolting, IETU (intel extreme tuning utility) doesn't allow me to undervolt so I am using ThrottleStop and would any of you guys kindly advice some settings to turn on and off? I watched some YouTube videos and I think I got the gist of some things, but mostly I have no idea what some options do and which ones would help me most.
Here's the screenshot:


http://imgur.com/a/HyTCfK2


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2021)

If you are going to use Speed Shift Technology, you have to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window. 

The ThrottleStop download includes links to some useful information. There is lots of information in the ThrottleStop forum here on TechPowerUp.









						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Your settings look OK. I would increase the core and cache IccMax values to the maximum, 255.75.

What settings do you not understand? 

Post a screenshot of the TPL window. There is not much you can do with a 6th Gen 15W CPU. Turn on the Log File option and attach a log file so I can see how your CPU is running. ThrottleStop is a tool. It can only improve things if there is a problem.


----------



## muujigmn (Aug 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If you are going to use Speed Shift Technology, you have to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window.
> 
> The ThrottleStop download includes links to some useful information. There is lots of information in the ThrottleStop forum here on TechPowerUp.
> 
> ...


Well, I thought there might be even more useful settings to tweak things a little bit, everyday operations are good and there's nothing to worry about, but I game a bit on this laptop and recently my games have started throttling, I changed up thermal paste and pads also have a fan underneath and regularly clean the laptop, so there's no issues on the hardware side, at least I hope so. So if you can provide any more useful options I can turn on or change values it would be very helpful. I only play CS:GO and Dota 2 they ran great with 100+ fps or so before, but for some reason they started throttling recently. Didn't use any undervolting software before they started throttling so I decided to look up some stuff and found ThrottleStop and I am quite new to this.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2021)

What were you doing when you ran that log file? It does not look like you were playing a game because the CPU and GPU temperatures are quite low. Your computer seemed to be mostly idle, surfing the web perhaps. 

Looks like Speed Shift should be working now. Does it show SST in green on the main screen? 

Play a game so there is a consistent load on the CPU and run another log file. The only way I can make any suggestions is if I see a problem in the log file. No problems so far.


----------



## muujigmn (Aug 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> What were you doing when you ran that log file? It does not look like you were playing a game because the CPU and GPU temperatures are quite low. Your computer seemed to be mostly idle, surfing the web perhaps.
> 
> Looks like Speed Shift should be working now. Does it show SST in green on the main screen?
> 
> Play a game so there is a consistent load on the CPU and run another log file. The only way I can make any suggestions is if I see a problem in the log file. No problems so far.


will do



muujigmn said:


> will do


It does show green



muujigmn said:


> will do
> 
> 
> It does show green


I just got a whea uncorrectable error while playing what should I do?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2021)

muujigmn said:


> whea uncorrectable error


That means your undervolt is not stable. You set all five voltages to an undervolt of -100 mV each. Any reason why? I do not remember seeing any guides that recommend doing that.

A U series CPU like you have is a low power CPU. That means the voltage is already a little lower than most. I would try setting the core and cache to -75 mV. Set the other three voltages to default, +0.0000. You have a Nvidia GPU when gaming so the Intel GPU is barely used. Undervolting the Intel GPU or iGPU Unslice is not worth it. 

The log file shows a little bit of BD PROCHOT throttling. Clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main ThrottleStop screen to fix that problem.

Have you checked the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option yet? Make sure that is checked and run another log file.


----------



## muujigmn (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the help, dude now I can game without throttling. Really appreciate it dude. Here's the last log file and I have done everything you suggested above. BD PROCHOT and checked the FIVR option


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2021)

muujigmn said:


> last log file


The log file shows your CPU running at its full rated speed. No more throttling. Thanks for letting everyone know that this worked.


----------

